# HELP LEAKING GAS



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

ok leaking gas from god knows where. we look at the top of the gas tank. found that the return line was cracked and leaking gas. fixed that and it stopped for about 3 weeks. no the car is spilling out abot 1 to 2 gallons each time i turn the car off????


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what? i don't get what you're saying. where is it leaking out form now? and how is it spilling out that much fuel at one time?


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

i cant tell where it is comeing from we checked the fuel pump area and cant see anything. when i look at it from the under side of the fuel tank i see it leaking.but because of the way nissan has that gas tank in there i cant tell what is going on with it. from what i was told i have to drop the tank ???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

maybe there is a crack in the tank. i would drop it and inspect it just to be safe, then you can start from there and begin ruling out possibilities.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

i hope it isnt the tank that is gonna cost some duckets


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

Your problem is totally identical to the one I had when I purchased my S14. I think you have a crack on the bottom of your tank. It doesn't leak a lot when the car is running because of the pressure. Just to be safe check all the hoses and lines before taking your tank out. A mechanic first said that he will take 150$ for labor but then he figured out that you have to take differential out to get to the tank and the price raised to 250$ just for the labor.... So Good luck !!


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

found out what the problem was. return line had split. all good now.


----------

